
Analyse a Reddit User - tepidandroid
https://atomiks.github.io/reddit-user-analyser
======
rahuldottech
I'm curious to try it out, but results don't load for me.

~~~
tepidandroid
seems to be working fine for me -do you have JS disabled or anything?

~~~
rahuldottech
Did some testing, appears to only work in Chrome, and not in Firefox, even
with JS enabled.

